# Reformed Philosophers: Would you contribute to a philosophical Wiki?



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 21, 2007)

See the below on a separate thread where we've been discussing outlines on the history of philosophy.

I've thought about using the software that Wikipedia uses to set up a new domain (or maybe a sub-domain here) to make a Wiki where only Reformed Christians with an interest in the subject of philosophy could contribute pages on the major thinkers and schools of thought in philosophy. The idea would be to create a summary of the metaphysic, epistemology, and ethic of a thinker and then a critique of that thought from a Reformed perspective. The purpose would be to create a "hip-pocket" guide so people, like me, who are hacks in philosophy can detect a philosophical framework in literature or in person and make sense of the argument.

What do you think about this idea and would there be enough interest to make investing the time to set this up worthwhile?



> Greg said:
> 
> 
> > Rich, is this what you were looking for?
> ...


----------



## etexas (Jun 21, 2007)

I think it is a good idea.............I just do mineral rights deals and am therefore to dumb to help.......but I will pray for it!


----------



## Greg (Jun 21, 2007)

Absolutely!


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 21, 2007)

Sounds good!


----------



## caddy (Jun 21, 2007)

I think it is a wonderful idea Rich...


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 21, 2007)

Rich, if you can ever find Bahnsen's lecture where he contrasts Barth and Calvin, get it. Bahnsen is a Holy Terror in that lecture. He leaves the battlefield a smoking ruin when he is done! Except I don't know where to get it save RTS Jackson library.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 21, 2007)

Great idea. I hope you let some of us amateurs contribute. If it follows the wiki formula, at least it will "peer reviewed."


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 21, 2007)

Vic,

The idea will be that nobody can contribute unless they meet the same membership requirements that this board has. Once "you're in" the idea will be to allow creation of any new document or creation of a new one.

Thus, whoever approves membership won't be checking for your degree in philosophy but your Confessional subscription.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 22, 2007)

Could any who vote that it's a waste of time please elaborate?


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 24, 2007)

Rich,

I just voted - but I did vote complete waste of time. Within 10 minutes of starting it, there would be a full on war. I don't know that I have ever seen anything raise such antipathy and hostility over secondary issues as "Christian philosophy."


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 25, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> Rich,
> 
> I just voted - but I did vote complete waste of time. Within 10 minutes of starting it, there would be a full on war. I don't know that I have ever seen anything raise such antipathy and hostility over secondary issues as "Christian philosophy."



Well, maybe I could leave out epistemology then. 

I appreciate the feedback on that. It is a point well taken.

Some Wiki's do note a differences of opinion. That could also be an option.

Of course, epistemology is not a subject that is defined in the Confession except, insofar as certain points of the Confession clearly affirm certain aspect of knowledge that others clearly reject.

I guess if the Comment features on the Wiki were turned off that would eliminate personal attacks that tend to shipwreck otherwise good passing of information. I guess if I did this thing, though, I would have to "count the cost" of policing any rancor.


----------

